# Remington hypersonic steel



## Fowler25 (Dec 5, 2010)

Anyone tried any? If so did you notice any difference.


----------



## grunt (Dec 5, 2010)

i didnt like it and if you have a choke tube it will blow it out did it to my buddy's pattern master!


----------



## CraigM (Dec 5, 2010)

My 11-87 chokes on it but feeds everything else. I think it messes with the cyclic rate of my gun too much.


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 5, 2010)

My buddys gun had plastic like residue in the barrel after shooting them...maybe from the excess heat produced in the hull or against the wad??


----------



## rockwalker (Dec 5, 2010)

i shot them opening weekend out of an SBE2 and it did well. I ran a boresnake down my barrell and gave the gun a bath after the hunt didnt notice any of the residue mentioned and the gun eat them up just like it has everhting else I stick in it


----------



## Johnny Reb (Dec 5, 2010)

Not worth it. I will stick to Kent Fasteel!


----------



## yzyami (Dec 5, 2010)

Love them  and so does the Xtrema2.  And at only 20 a box great value


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 5, 2010)

Would rather shoot hevi metal....


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Dec 6, 2010)

rems -1700fps of Junk....!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heavy metals rule....


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 6, 2010)

we tried em too and couldnt get it to pattern.  Wasted 60 bucks!


----------



## dualsurfacedrives (Dec 6, 2010)

i patterned hypersonic #2's out of my sbe with kicks full along with kents, hevi metal, blackcloud, and experts and they gave the best overall pattern for my gun.  It def. does its job on birds, my favorite for sure


----------



## little rascal (Dec 7, 2010)

*well apparently*

somebody likes it or everybody want's to try it out, dick's had one box of  hyper bb's left and a whole shelf full of Black cloud's!!!!!!


----------



## Bassfearme (Dec 7, 2010)

*seems ok to me*

I've only shot 4 rounds so far so don't know about gun damage or residue. Not good at guessing yardage but dropped 4 geese with 4 rounds Thanksgiving day. 2 straight out accross water pretty far away and two more higher than the giant old oak tree tops they were flying over.


----------



## NOTHER1GOT (Dec 8, 2010)

I was actually pretty impressed with the shells. I didn't notice any excessive junk in my barrel either. One thing I did notice was that when I had to finish a bird, the whole shot column went to the bird. There wasn't a line of shot hitting the water on the way to the downed bird (I hope that makes sense like it does in my head).


----------



## ducksmacker11 (Dec 9, 2010)

fill your fannypack with rocks youll probably kill more ducks


----------



## rockwalker (Dec 9, 2010)

ducksmacker11 said:


> fill your fannypack with rocks youll probably kill more ducks





Not saying it's the shells but when I shot them on our last hunt i pulled the trigger 6 times and killed 4 birds. I did learn that shooting the same shells all the time help with consistency. duh rookie mistake 

just saying they worked good for me last time and I just picked up my 2nd box today. so we will see if I am just as lucky this weekend.


----------



## RAYM (Dec 10, 2010)

I SHOOT THE 3 IN #2S WITH KICKS EXTRA FULL CHOKE AND AT 20 YARDS DECENT PATTERN ANYTHING OVER THAT IT WOULDNT EVEN TOUCH A 30 INCH TARGET.I CUT ONE OPEN AND AT THE END OF THE SHELL IT HAS LIKE 10-20 LITTLE PIECES OF LOOSE PLASTIC THAT LOOKS LIKE LITTLE PEBBLES THATS PROBALY THE PLASTIC RESIDUE PEOPLE ARE TALKING BOUT.BUT IM BOUT 2 START WITH HEVI METAL SO MY VOTE IS NO


----------



## mosbyva (Jan 11, 2011)

*Rem Hypersonics*

Four of us used these last weekend, and they seemed very effective at knocking down geese and ducks. They also had extreme recoil which caused our guns problems. (1 A390, 2 A391's and a Winchester 101.)   Too loud for two of the group. Residue build up appeared unusual.


----------



## hotrodford (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm using them and I love 'em. I haven't had any wounded ducks like I was having with the Kent's and the Winchesters. You can feel the difference and one of my buddies guns can't handle them. He had no problems with the above shells but these Remingtons really hammer your gun. My Vinci spits em out with no worries. You can sure cut down on your leads with them too.


----------



## tgw925 (Jan 11, 2011)

Shooting that fast is just rediculous in my books. If I were to change to hypersonics I would literally have to change my lead on birds and thats something im not willing to sacrafice. My 2-3/4expert #2's and #7's do me just fine.


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Jan 11, 2011)

A friend of mind tried to use them the last 2 weekends and over 
2/3s of the box miss fired. Now i know it was probably just a bad box of shells but thats all it takes to not want to try them. However it did all me to get more shots off. If anyone wants to try them I know where there is about 13 but they are at the bottom of a pond. Oh and FYI he was shooting a remington 887. He swapped them out for some winchester drylok and they worked like a champ.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2011)

JDARRACOTT said:


> A friend of mind tried to use them the last 2 weekends and over
> 2/3s of the box miss fired. Now i know it was probably just a bad box of shells but thats all it takes to not want to try them. However it did all me to get more shots off. If anyone wants to try them I know where there is about 13 but they are at the bottom of a pond. Oh and FYI he was shooting a remington 887. He swapped them out for some winchester drylok and they worked like a champ.



I shoot a stoeger, which I hopes turns into a Benelli M2 in the near future, I had misfires with the hypersonics too, I called stoeger and was told that remington hardened the primers to get longer shelf life out of them. They may have told me that cause my stoeger is a piece, but I didnt misfire until I shot them.


----------



## kcfreis (Jan 11, 2011)

i shot them and made some jaw dropping shots (including my own).  I like them and at that 1700 fps speed you are able to drop the pass woodies that you otherwise wouldnt hit.


----------



## chet1725 (Jan 12, 2011)

I tried them in my SBE II. The good:They hit ALOT harder than any other steel I've used including Black Cloud. The bad: I had 3 or 4 clicks instead of bangs (out of a box and a half). I'm not buying any more til next season, maybe that will give them time to work out the kinks.


----------



## Raf Salazar (Jan 12, 2011)

they kick hard- like a magnum shell, and they shoot too fast....have to change your lead on a bird to kill em


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ive already stated i didnt like them but we were trying out #2s.  I winged a goose and had to finish it on the water.  The black cloud #3s wouldnt touch hin at 45 yds but the BB hypersonic i borrowed from a buddy layed him out with one shot.  From the looks of the shot column hitting the water the bbs pattern alot better than the 2s did outta my gun.  Im definately gonna try them again when we hit the goose pond one last time.


----------

